# GM Remy A. Presas History and Records



## Guro Harold (Dec 14, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I hope that one day someone will write a biograpy of the late Grand master Remy A. Presas.

But in the meantime, if anyone has any historical information concerning GM Remy A. Presas, please document it in this thread.

Here are some questions that I thought of.  If you can think of more, please add them.

I) What were some of his historical firsts?
II)  What were some of his record attendances? (location, participants, attendees)
III) What were some of his innovations?
IV) What were some of unique contributions?
V) Who were some of his famous students? Actors, politicians,...
VI) What was his contributions in the film industry?
VII) What is the estimated number of total students taught?

If you can please supply documention or reference.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 14, 2003)

I have just heard that Professor Presas had 400 participants in India for a seminar some time ago.

Has anyone else heard this and have details?


----------



## Tapps (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Palusut,


Some answers are here:
http://www.wmarnis.com/remy.html

This is a small write up based on interviews I did with Professor before he died.

I think his most famous student would be the actor Dean Stockwell (he was the holographic dude on the TV show sliders).


----------



## Tapps (Dec 15, 2003)

What were some of his historical firsts?
First book on filipino martial arts (the pink one)

IV) What were some of unique contributions?
Changed the way FMAs were taught by striking the cane.
popularized the seminar format.

VI) What was his contributions in the film industry?
I think he coreographed a movie (Sticks of death?)


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Tapps,

Great article!!!  It was good reading it again.

Could you extract an excerpt dealing with the period of how GM Presas was introduced to GM Bacon and his stickfighting period and post it here?  

Please include a bibliographic style reference if you don't mind.  I believe that you should always give credit where credit is due.  You did a great job on the article.

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tapps _
> *Hi Palusut,
> 
> 
> ...



I think the show was actually "Quantum Leap", starring the Captain of the relatively new "Enterprise" series.

Cthulhu


----------



## Tapps (Dec 17, 2003)

> I think the show was actually "Quantum Leap", starring the Captain of the relatively new "Enterprise" series.



I stand corrected !


----------



## Tapps (Dec 17, 2003)

> Could you extract an excerpt dealing with the period of how GM Presas was introduced to GM Bacon and his stickfighting period and post it here?



Thanks for the compliment.


I'll see what I can do. I have interviews on audio which take a while to type up. My intention originally was to help Professor write his memoirs. I would still like to write his story but , sadly,  he is no longer with us to be a source of information.

I know Anchon saw him fight in a tournament where he bloodied a guy up pretty good. The GM approached him and told him he wanted him as a student. 

Thats from memory, Ill see if I can scare up more juicy details.

Paul


----------

